# ماهو الوقود الحيوي وأستعمالاته ؟؟ مهم جدا وحصري ؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (12 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الوقود الحيوي
الوقود الحيوي هو الطاقة المستمد من الكائنات الحية سواء النباتية أو الحيوانية منها. وهو أحد أهم مصادر الطاقة المتجددة، على خلاف غيرها من الموارد الطبيعية مثل النفط والفحم الحجري وكافة أنواع الوقود الإحفوري والوقود النووي.
بدأت بعض المناطق بزراعة أنواع معينة من النباتات خصيصا لاستخدامها في مجال الوقود الحيوي، منها الذرة وفول الصويا في الولايات المتحدة. وأيضا اللفت، في أوروبا. وقصب السكر في البرازيل. وزيت النخيل في جنوب شرق آسيا.
أيضا يتم الحصول على الوقود الحيوي من التحليل الصناعي للمزروعات والفضلات وبقايا الحيوانات التى يمكن إعادة استخدامها، مثل القش والخشب والسماد، وقشر الارز، والمجاري، وتحلُل النفايات، ومخلفات الأغذية، التي يمكن تحويلها إلى الغاز الحيوي عن طريق الهضم اللاهوائي.
الكتلة الحيوية المستخدمة كوقود يتم تصنيفها على عدة أنواع، مثل النفايات الحيوانية والخشبية والعشبية، كما أن الكتلة الحيوية ليس لها تأثير مباشر على قيمتها بوصفها مصدر للطاقة.

* ما هي أنواع وقود الكتلة الحيوية؟؛ 

هناك العديد من الأنماط المختلفة لوقود الكتلة الحيوية التي تتراوح من الحطب التقليدي المستخدم في الطهي بطريقة بعيدة كل البعد عن الكفاءة، إلى الأنماط الحديثة والمتطورة للغاية التي تنتج من الكتل الحيوية المزروعة لهذا الغرض بالذات. ويمكن للمخلفات الزراعية، مثل الروث، أن تستخدم كوقود حيوي. وفي بعض البلدان الأوروبية، كفرنسا وألمانيا، فإن النفايات الحيوانية تتحول شيئاً فشيئاً إلى مشكلة بيئية. غير أن بالمستطاع استخدام هذه النفايات في توليد الطاقة بالاعتماد على عمليات التخمير. وتستخدم الصين هذه التقنية منذ أكثر من20 عاماً. وهناك نحو10 ملايين من أجهزة إنتاج الغاز الحيوي المعتمدة على النفايات الحيوانية 

ما هي النباتات المستخدمة كوقود حيوي؟؛ 

يمكن أن تكون هذه النباتات أشجاراً سريعة النمو، أو حبوباً، أو زيوتاً نباتية، أو مخلفات زراعية، أو قصب سكر كما في حالة البرازيل مثلا *

*أستعمالات الوقود الحيوي :*

بالنسبة لقصب السكر فإن بالمستطاع استخدام السكر أو تفل القصب على حد سواء في إنتاج الطاقة. والتفل هو ما يتخلف من القصب بعد عصره، وهو مفيد للغاية كوقود، وعلف، ومادة للبناء. وتستخدم مصانع تكرير السكر هذا التفل كمصدر للطاقة لتوفير الحرارة خلال عملية إنتاج السكر. ومع توافر التكنولوجيا الحديثة فإن هذا التفل يستعمل على نحو أكفأ بكثير لتوليد الكهرباء عبر محطة كهربائية عادية ترتكز على عمليات الاحتراق والتوليد. تخيل إذن مصنعاً لتكرير السكر يستخدم الحرارة المستخلصة من السكر المنتج، ولكنه يغذي الشبكة الكهربائية، وهي عصب الحياة المدنية، بالطاقة. وهكذا تتحول صناعة منتجة للغذاء إلى صناعة منتجة للطاقة أيضاً. وهم يقومون بهذا بالفعل في عدد من البلدان. وقد اشتهرت البرازيل بتحويلها جزءاً من منتجات السكر إلى كحول لاستخدامه كوقود للسيارات. وهناك الآن نحو ستة ملايين سيارة تعمل بوقود يحتوي على نسبة25 في المائة من ذلك الكحول. ويتميز ذلك بأنه يقلل من التلوث، ولا حاجة هناك لاستعمال الرصاص ومن ثم فإنه بنزين خال من الرصاص 

وهكذا فإن لدينا طرقاً مختلفة لمعالجة أنواع الوقود الحيوي. فهناك الاحتراق، والتقطير، والتغويز، والتخمير، والحل الحراري. وثمة طائفة متنوعة هائلة من أنواع الوقود الحيوي. ومن الواضح أن اهتمامنا الرئيسي فيما يتعلق بالتحول المناخي ينصب على السعي لترويج الاستعمال الواسع لطاقة الكتلة الحيوية لأن ذلك يعد أحد السبل الرئيسية للتقليل من انبعاثات ثاني أكسيد الكربون 

مزايا أنواع الوقود الحيوي بالمقارنة مع الأشكال الأخرى من الطاقة-الوقود الأحفوري، الطاقة الشمسية، الرياح؟؛

فيما يتعلق بالوقود الأحفوري فإن المزية الرئيسية تكمن في أن الوقود الحيوي محايد إزاء ثاني أكسيد الكربون، كما أنه مورد متجدد. فالوقود الأحفوري سيستمر فحسب مدة40 أو50 سنة أخرى. والمشكلة فيما يخص التحول المناخي أن الانبعاثات ستبلغ ذروتها في السنوات العشر أو العشرين القادمة لكن آثارها ستستمر فترة أطول من ذلك. على أن الجيل المقبل سيشهد نهاية الوقود الأحفوري 

وبالنسبة لكل من الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح فإن لهما بعض القيود فيما يتصل بنوع الطاقة المنتجة، أي الكهرباء، أو الطاقة الميكانيكية، أو الحرارة. أمّا مع الوقود الحيوي فإن بالمستطاع إنتاج طائفة واسعة متنوعة. فبمقدورك استعمال الوقود الحيوي لإنتاج غاز للحرق، أو سائل لملء الخزانات والبيع في المحطات، أو أنك تستطيع استخدام الوقود الحيوي لإنتاج مادة مثل الفحم النباتي الذي تعبئه في أكياس ثم تصدره. أنه وقود مطواع في المعاملات التجارية وفي الاستخدام النهائي. كما أن هذا الوقود قد يكون البديل الأساسي الوحيد للنفط في وسائل النقل. وبالطبع فإن الأمر الأساسي من زاوية التحول المناخي هو أن الكتلة الحيوية المزروعة تمتص ثاني أكسيد الكربون من الجو ثم تطلقه بعد احتراقه. ومن وجهة نظر المنظمة فإن من أبرز مزايا هذا الوقود أنه يخلق الكثير من الوظائف. أنه أحد السبل المتاحة لإقامة البنى الأساسية القروية، وإنه ليتيح فرصاً جديدة. كما أنه يتمتع بإمكانات هائلة لإحياء الاراضي المتدهورة. فبالنسبة لأي أرض تعاني من التدهور بالمستطاع أن تعثر على نوع من النباتات قادر على إحياء المنطقة، وإذا كان هذا النبات سيستخدم كوقود فإن ذلك يعطيه قيمة إضافية. وهو ما يجعل استصلاح الأراضي عملية مجدية من الناحية الاقتصادية. وثمة أمر آخر ينبغي أن يتوصل إليه اجتماع كيوتو وهو أن النفط ينبغي أن يغدو مكلفاً نسبياً من الناحيتين الاقتصادية والسياسية 

عوائق تقف في طريق استخدام الوقود الحيوي؟؛ 

إن العوائق هي عوائق فنية، كما تتعلق تلك بمدى توافر الأراضي، وضرورة عدم التنافس مع الإنتاج الغذائي، والأسعار. إذ أن علينا أن نقيّم مسألة إنتاج الطاقة من الكتلة الحيوية تقييماً دقيقاً بحيث لا تتنافس مع إنتاج الأغذية، الذي يتمتع كما هو واضح بالأولوية. غير أنه ثبت في حالات عديدة أن الإنتاج المشترك للطاقة والغذاء يعززهما معاً، كما يدعم الشروط الاقتصادية للوضع القائم، وينهض بالبنية الأساسية، ومن ثم فإن هذا النشاط يخدم الإنتاج الغذائي 

ومن الزاوية التكنولوجية فإنني أعتقد أننا على أتم الاستعداد. والعقبة الأساسية القائمة في وجه استخدام الوقود الحيوي هي الأسعار. ومن الواجب إعادة النظر في جدول أعمال أسعار الطاقة في العالم لأنه ليس هناك من سبيل إلى تنفيذ اتفاقية التحول المناخي في ظل الأسعار الحالية للنفط. ففي إطار الوضع القائم فإن أسعار الوقود الأحفوري زهيدة للغاية، إلى حد يتعذر معه على العديد من تلك الموارد المتجددة التنافس معه. بل إن النفط أرخص الآن مما كان عليه قبل عشر سنوات من حيث القيمة الحقيقية. ومن الضروري التوصل إلى نوع ما من الاتفاق بأن هذه الأسعار زائفة. فهي لا تأخذ في اعتبارها تكلفة الدورة بأكملها. فإذا ما راعينا تكاليف الاستكشاف، والاستخلاص، والتكرير، وكذلك الضرر البيئي، وقارنّاها بتكلفة الوقود الحيوي لتحققنا من أسعار الوقود المذكور أكثر جاذبية بالنسبة لنا. إن تكلفة تنظيف البيئة ستكون أعلى بكثير من تكاليف مساعدة الوقود الحيوي على اقتحام الأسواق الآن. إننا نتحدث من زاوية نظام سعري مناسب للبيئة 

هل يعني أننا نتطلع إلى مستقبل يغدو فيه الوقود الحيوي مصدراً أساسياً من مصادر الطاقة؟؛ 

إن هذا الوقود سيكون واحداً من المصادر الرئيسية. إنني أعتقد أننا نتطلع إلى مستقبل يضم طائفة متنوعة من مصادر الطاقة-الكتلة الحيوية، الطاقة الشمسية، الرياح، الطاقة الحرارية الأرضية، المحيطات. وتستخدم طاقة المحيطات بثلاث طرق هي:حركات المد والجزر؛ والأمواج؛ والطريقة الثالثة فهي استخدام الفارق في درجات الحرارة بين الطبقتين العليا والسفلى من المياه التي يمكن أن تصل إلى10 درجات مئوية. وبالاعتماد على ذلك فإن باستطاعتك تشغيل محرك توربيني 

وستستخدم العديد من هذه النظم في توليد الهيدروجين، وهو واحد من أبرز أنواع وقود الطاقة في المستقبل، غير أنه ليس متاحاً في صيغته الصرفة في الطبيعة. فأنت تحتاج إلى الحرارة أو الكهرباء لتوليده. ويمكن الحصول على الكهرباء اللازمة من الطاقة الشمسية أو الحيوية أو الريحية. وبمقدورك استخدامه في وسائط النقل ضمن جملة أمور. وهناك بالفعل نماذج تجريبية من السيارات التي تعمل بالهيدروجين. أن الأمر يتعلق أساساً بمدى تقدم البحوث والتكنولوجيا، وبرغبة المجتمع في الحصول على هذه المنتجات، وبخلقه للظروف اللازمة لطرحها في الأسواق. والأداة الرئيسية لإتاحة الفرصة للمنتجات المذكورة لدخول الأسواق هي الأسعار. أمّا فيما بعد فإن هذه المنتجات ستطرح في السوق بحكم الضرورة إذ لن يكون هناك من وقود أحفوري. إننا سنسمع تعبير الطاقة الشمسية يتردد أكثر فأكثر لأن أصل الكتلة الحيوية وطاقة الرياح أو المحيطات هو الشمس في نهاية المطاف. كما سنسمع أكثر فأكثر مصطلحات الطاقة الحيوية، والواط الحيوي، والطاقة الخضراء، والوقود الحيوي وغيرها 

أرجو الرد والدعاء ......
[/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## ارهينيوس (12 فبراير 2009)

جميل جميل جميل واللة ومشكور


----------



## المهندسه ليى (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات الرائعه عاشت الايادي
تحياتي..


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 فبراير 2009)

أهلا وسهلا نورتو الموضوع .......


----------



## مبتدئه (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هناك الآن العديد من الحلول لمواجه مشاكل نضوب مصادر الطاقة 
لكن إلى الآن لم تطبق الحلول لعدم توافر الأمكانات 
فهنا مثلا تكون الأولوية لانتاج الاغذية من عمل الوقود 

والغريب العجيب والذي لاحظته بان حتى دولنا تقوم باستيراد المنتوجات الغذائية من الخارج بينما يمكن زراعتها في بلدنا!!

سياتي يوم نرجع فيه الى العصور القديمة ان لم يعالج الأمر 

التطور يحتاج لطاقة وان نضبت مصادرها فليس هناك حل!

والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..

شكرا جزيلا أخانا مهندس المحبة :84:​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات ولكن دولنا تحتاج إلى سيولة نقدية لكي تساند بها الفلاح لكي يتم تقديم منتوج منافس للدول الأخرى وهذا الذي لايتم بسهولة لديهم على الرغم من سهولتها من تقديم الدعم لكافة المشاريع الزراعية والصناعية للمساهمة في رفع الأقتصاد للأمام مقارنة مع الدول المتقدمة وشكرا على الردووووووود ..........


----------



## Eng.Foam (17 فبراير 2009)

يسلمو على الموضوع ! يا بش مهندسين مين معه 2000 دينار اردني و بيومين بعملة مصنعه انتاج وقود حيوي ! الشغله مش صناعة صاروخ ولا بدها سيوله ولا خطط وبرامج وحكي فاضي لو معي راس مال صغير اللي ابدا فيه زماااااااااااان كنت مرجعهم اضعاف.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا أخي الكريم على الرد الطيب ..........


----------



## salmamohi (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع:20:


----------



## zaher z (14 يوليو 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 

بوركت اخي والى الامام


----------



## السعيد رضا (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 يوليو 2010)

منورين أخوتي الكرام


----------

